# The artists house.



## Mikeymutt (Jan 3, 2016)

So me and rubex done a three day tour of Wales.we have encountered heavy rain,heavy hail.we have waded through mud and water and cow poo.we have seem more sheep than you can count in your sleep.we have trekked up hills.i learnt one Welsh word.."araf" which means slow,it was everywhere in the hills.we met an angry farmers wife,an eccentric scouser,we set alarms off.many comical moments normally at my expense,like me about to climb through a window and rubex was stood on the inside laughing at me because she had walked through the door next to it.she said the look on my face was priceless.but all in the name of excitement and fun and we would not have it any other way...we met up with my friend who showed us some unusual stuff..

Anyway we met up with my friend.and he took us to this house just out of Wales..it really was in the middle of nowhere.we took the trek in the rain through some beautiful scener.the house belonged to a couple who were artists,did a bit of sculpture and made hand made wallpaper.the house had no electricity to it.thanks to my friend for showing me this very special house that only a handful have seen.

The dining room.the table cloth still sitting in situ.




Cooker and utensils in dining room.




The main kitchen.




One of the main rooms.the wallpaper starting to peel off.




The main living room.this had a big modernist sculpture near the window




Storage room.




Another reception room.




Cigar box on the fireplace




Rubex commented how small the bathroom was for a house this size.and how tacky it was in context with the rest of the house




Main hall with a cabinet full of fine china




Grinding stone on the top floor




Second floor landing




A singer table.sadly the singer was not in there.




Various bottles and books on the bedroom window sill




Cabinet full of hand made wallpaper




One of several bedrooms




Fireplace with one of the previous owners paintings on it




A basket in the loft.not sure if this was a baby one




Kitchen scrubbing brush




Nice kettle on the cooker.loved the handle on this




Bottle and feather




Sculptures on the window sill.




Some foreign magazine.these were aplenty




Nice candle and dome




Out of all the pictures in there this was my favourite




Rubex and my friend dragged this old cart out.used for taking casualties out of the mine


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 3, 2016)

Enjoyed it, thanks for posting


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2016)

What a stunning place...beautifully photographed as always!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 3, 2016)

Your photos from this place are amazing Mikeymutt


----------



## smiler (Jan 3, 2016)

It might have bin a sod to get to Mikey but I'd bet the bosses booze you're bloody glad you made the effort, I Loved It, Many Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 3, 2016)

Great mate photos are spot on as usual.
Sounds like a good few days haha...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 3, 2016)

Amazing that U sure no-ones living there?


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2016)

Another great place, nice set of pics.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> It might have bin a sod to get to Mikey but I'd bet the bosses booze you're bloody glad you made the effort, I Loved It, Many Thanks



It was certainly worth it smiler..I was soaked by the time I got back the car though.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 3, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> Amazing that U sure no-ones living there?



I can assure you it's not lived in.my friend knows the place very well


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2016)

It don't look too long since someone lived here! On the top floor behind the grindstone I think that's a Valor stove a rare beast now! Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 3, 2016)

stunning place and photos


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 3, 2016)

That must have been a struggle getting that grindstone upstairs. I can't imagine those being light haha fantastic photographs and nice commentary. That cart is somewhat of an antique


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 3, 2016)

A truly stunning find. How many places like this are out there undiscovered? I'm sure you'll find a few.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 3, 2016)

What an amazing place so much to see



flyboys90 said:


> It don't look too long since someone lived here! On the top floor behind the grindstone I think that's a Valor stove a rare beast now! Great images,thanks for sharing.



It surely is a valor stove,here's a more upmarket type.





What an a


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 3, 2016)

That's a nice house and the bathroom is just fine. A lot of nice parts to this house, especially the fireplaces. That kettle on the stove is just waiting to be filled up with water and the gas ignited ready to boil. Well done with this one.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 4, 2016)

Pure class


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice set here. Your 'Magazine' is in fact the instruction book for a Ribbing Attachment from a Passap home knitting machine. All the rage at one time in the 50's/70's - sadly the actual machines now seem to have got separated from instruction books.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 7, 2016)

Amazing photos


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks a great place and some fantastic photos


----------

